# Has anyone been to see John of god in Brazil ?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm just curious to know if anyone has gone to see the famous Brazilian healer for resolution of there dp


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Common missjess it's just another children hugger


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Children hugger ? Lol


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

and money grabber probably


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

He doesn't charge money


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably mooches a few drinks off you then


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey you can try this maybe...

http://www.johnofgod-healing.com/frm_receive_distant_healing.asp

Not sure if it costs anything. Is the passiflower capsules that he sends to you free? It must cost him to send this thru the mail...but you can buy herbs if you want with that big blue "buy herbs" button. Maybe you can email them to find out more.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm planning a trip to go and see him sometime next year I will let yous know how it goes...I'm on a facebook forum for john of god and I spoke with a lady how as cured of her PTSD, major depression & panic attacks after 7 visits to the Casa she told me she went there feeling suicidal and had attempted to take her life 3 times prior. She also told me it's a process and won't happen quickly but it is deff possible.


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know how popular this post will make me, but here goes. I've read a lot about this "healer" and others like him (I'm not saying he's a quack, he could have helped many ppl...but for a certain period of time, and I don't really believe it's free) Personally I've been to several famous healers, gurus, yogis, you name it, and many of them work with dark energy forces while they say they work with the "good, light forces" The only true source of help is already there-it's God. When I finally started believing in God and praying (along with all of my detox work), that is when the real miracle of DP going away started occurring. My mom almost took me to see john of "god" but didn't because she read about a guy who went there for schizophrenia and was"cured" for a time but became worse then ever later...I suggest you research entities and spirit attachments because that is most likely who this guy and many "healers" really work with. It may sound like its all BS, but if you don't know what you're dealing with you could get much, much worse like I did after some of the "spiritual cleanses" I've done. Really bad idea (just saying).


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

hope.is.here said:


> I don't know how popular this post will make me, but here goes. I've read a lot about this "healer" and others like him (I'm not saying he's a quack, he could have helped many ppl...but for a certain period of time, and I don't really believe it's free) Personally I've been to several famous healers, gurus, yogis, you name it, and many of them work with dark energy forces while they say they work with the "good, light forces" The only true source of help is already there-it's God. When I finally started believing in God and praying (along with all of my detox work), that is when the real miracle of DP going away started occurring. My mom almost took me to see john of "god" but didn't because she read about a guy who went there for schizophrenia and was"cured" for a time but became worse then ever later...I suggest you research entities and spirit attachments because that is most likely who this guy and many "healers" really work with. It may sound like its all BS, but if you don't know what you're dealing with you could get much, much worse like I did after some of the "spiritual cleanses" I've done. Really bad idea (just saying).


Well I am on a john of god facebook forum, my cousin has been to see him 5 times for severe depression and obsessive thoughts, I have also spoken to a lady who was cured of her PTSD and sexual abuse issues from childhood after 3 visits...this tells me that he is not evil and does not have bad intentions...I do know he works with entities of light not darkness. I have spoken to many people who have been to see him and received distance healing and all have been positive accounts. Where is this article about a guy getting worse? It is known that some people get worse before they get better, plus that guy may have stopped his medication and perhaps he shouldn't have. Does it say how many times he went to see him, whether not he followed protocols, etc I'm sure there are bad reports about him. But the fact that I personally know my cousin and have spoken to him about it, he is actually becoming a guide. I find it easier to trust and see what happens...


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I find the whole thing about spiritual healing kinda illogical when it comes to theology debates. Dp is a creation of the universe...just like everything else in this universe. Makes you wonder why it was created if god (or whoever) needs to cure it. It's like jesus healing lepors in the bible when the bacteria that causes leprosy was a creation of god. Still, it doesn't hurt to try. There may be powers that we don't quite understand yet....


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

flat said:


> I find the whole thing about spiritual healing kinda illogical when it comes to theology debates. Dp is a creation of the universe...just like everything else in this universe. Makes you wonder why it was created if god (or whoever) needs to cure it. It's like jesus healing lepors in the bible when the bacteria that causes leprosy was a creation of god. Still, it doesn't hurt to try. There may be powers that we don't quite understand yet....


Not everything is explained by "logic" and I am certainly not that kind of narrow minded person. DP is the spiritual challenge that we all agreed to before we came into this life


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Everyone who has dp...I know u don't believe it so there is no point in u even commenting on this thread.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Fascinating. I didn't think you were that spiritual jess . It looks like you also believe in reincarnation as well. That is a complicated topic for sure. I remember you tried the yahoussa thing and it worked partially. Maybe it is a spiritual journey for some people. But to me a spiritual journey is more of a scientific or fact-finding journey. If it works then that means something was there to help it. And it doesn't really matter if it was spiritual or earthly in origin.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I am that type of person, open minded and spiritual I have never been a logical head type person


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

At least it makes life interesting . I tend to be more spiritual when I pray that my lottery numbers come out hahaha.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahhaha


----------

